# Simplicity CV15S Starter Problem



## SimpRegent (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello
!
I seem to have been having problems with starting the engine and I believed it was due to the starter. Yesterday I removed the starter to get the model number and when I wiped the gunk off of the starter, the number wiped off too! Anyway, after cleaning it up and putting it back on, NOW there is a loud whine when I start it followed by a bang then she starts up. I took it back off and the teeth do not look happy. Did I put the starter back on incorrectly? 

Suggestions? Help!

Thanks to all!


----------

